# 2020 MECA CA Events and Event Schedule



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some folks have already been asking me about a 2020 schedule for MECA CA. Like the past couple of seasons, rather than continue to post individual events, I'm going to continue during the season to update this single thread for our event schedule. In addition to CA, we will have events in NV (in fact our next one is in Vegas).

In general, I would encourage folks to take a look here for our events (you don't need a FB ID to my knowledge to view this):

http://facebook.com/mecacalifornia/events/

Here's the 2020 list thus far...

Listed below are MECA CA hosted (or judged) events both confirmed and working to be confirmed for the 2020 season
=====MECA CA 2020 Season Event Schedule=====
Confirmed:
11/16/19 2020 MECA CA Season Opener sponsored by Team Flex Issues, Fresno, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
12/14/19 SOC 2019, North Las Vegas, NV (1X SQ/SPL)
1/11/20 CES 2020 Showdown, North Las Vegas, NV (3X SQ/SPL)

Tentative (working to be confirmed):
2/15-16/20 Autorama 2020, Sacramento, CA (3X SQ on 2/15, 3X SPL on 2/16)
3/15/20 SoCal event sponsored by Team Gorilla Hz, TBD (2X SQ, SPL, and S&S)
3/20 or 4/20 Bakersfield event sponsored by Team Flex Issues, TBD (2X SQ/SPL)
4/4/20 StanceWars, Las Vegas, NV (2X SQ/SPL)
5/20 NorCal vs. SoCal, TBD, (3X SPL)
6/20/20 Royal Fitment 2020, TBD (2X SQ/SPL - no SPL demos)
7/18/20 Rock-it-6, TBD (4X SQ)
8/8/20 Marina Autostereo Showdown 5, Seaside, CA (2X SQ/SPL)
9/26/20 - West Coast Regional Finals - TBD (4X SQ, 3X SPL and S&S)
=====MECA CA 2020 Season Event Schedule=====


----------

